# Help needed for Android



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Having had my first smart phone (Samsung J2) under a year I struggle now and again can anyone help with this, I have this pop up showing on screen at times, it has been happening for about 24hrs and don't want to take part I am suspicious of it, how can I remove it please.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> Having had my first smart phone (Samsung J2) under a year I struggle now and again can anyone help with this, I have this pop up showing on screen at times, it has been happening for about 24hrs and don't want to take part I am suspicious of it, how can I remove it please.
> 
> View attachment 91932


Never ever do push that button, let the specialist do their work.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Seems to be fixed, switched on this afternoon and a notice about security update was on phone, I didn't read all of it but ever since it has been OK


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> Seems to be fixed, switched on this afternoon and a notice about security update was on phone, I didn't read all of it but ever since it has been OK


Keep watching, could be a kind of "sleeping " virus.


----------

